# new user- help proof reading



## Jacopetty (Mar 20, 2009)

hi to everybody!

My golf secretary has asked me to translate in english the golf cart rules for my club.

I've translated them, but I need a proof reading from a english mother language to avoid mistakes.

Is there someone that can help me?

Tks.
Jacopetty (Italy)


----------



## Jacopetty (Mar 20, 2009)

Nobody?! ;-)


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

sure post it up and we can have a look


----------



## Jacopetty (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks a lot! Here is the text...
If you need help in italian translation or other golf matter in Italy in the future contact me!
Have a nice golfing Sunday 

Hole 1: 
After the tee the road runs on the left side of the fairway. When road ends, remain on the left side within the white/green poles. Before the green a sign indicates where to turn left to reach the 2nd tee.

Hole 2: 
Drive on the road on the left side of the fairway

3: 
Follow the road descending to the green, then turn left, run aside the 18th tee. When finished the hole, cross the 18th tee, cross the road and drive down the 4th tee

4: Use the road on the left side of the fairway, then to reach the 5th tee follow the road that runs on the back of the green.

5: 
Drive always on the road on the left side of the fairway till the next tee 

6: 
Drive always on the road on the right side of the fairway till the next tee 

7: 
Drive on the road on the right side of the fairway, then to reach the 8th tee follow the road that runs on the back of the green.

8: .
Run on the road on the right side of the fairway, then follow the road that runs around the green. Pay attention to the stop sign, cross the road and turn left leaving the 18th tee to your right and follow the 9th hole sign.

9: 
Follow the road on the right side of the hole, then cross the hole before the green. To reach the 10th tee run around the buvette.

10: 
Descend the hill on the road on the right, than cross the rough and remain on the road on the left side till the 11th tee

11: 
Run on the road on the left, turn around the green to get to the 12th tee

2: Stay on the road on the left, than cross the hole where indicated, keep going on the right till crossing the hole again. Stay on the road till the 13th tee

13: Run on the road on the left till the 14th tee

14: 
Follow the road on the left, and after the green turn left in front of the 15th men’s tee

15: 
Run always on the road on the right of the fairway Pay attention to other vehicles, the road between hole 15th and 16th is opened to normal traffic. 

16: 
It is allowed to run on both roads, left or right, but if you follow the road on the right pay attention to other vehicles, road open to normal traffic

17: 
Follow the road on the right. Pay attention to other vehicles, road open to normal traffic till the 18th tee

18: 
Run on the road on the left side of the fairway. The road on the right is opened to normal traffic. Pay attention to other vehicles.


GOLF CARTS RULES
Golf carts may only be driven on the special cart paths and at the indicated crossing. However, golf cart operators have always to follow the daily golf cart rules hang on the billboard in the secretary office/bureau. 


RED TAG (on the billboard near the 1st tee) 
All carts must be driven only on the cart paths

GREEN TAG (on the billboard near the 1st tee)
All carts must be driven only on the cart paths
More than 70-years old and medical certificated players are authorized to approach the ball following the 90-degrees rule.
At a distance of 50 metres from any green till 50 metres after the next tee all the players have to stay on the cart paths.

OTHER RULES

It is forbidden to search for the ball using the golf cart
Each operator of a golf cart must be at least 18 years of age.
No more than two players riders are allowed on any golf cart 
During golf competition maximum two golf carts per team are allowed.


The secretary or another delegated person (marshal or Sport Committee member) will control the correct application of the rules on the course and the penalty for the transgressors will be the following:
1st violation: verbal warning
2nd violation: verbal warning


----------



## flyerfan2 (Mar 5, 2009)

You need to simplify your rules.
Your list is to long and in my experience most golfers aren't going to read a mini book like this before heading out onto the course.

Keep it simple for the benefit of the club and the golfers.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I agree it reads fine but you need to keep it simple 

E.g 1st hole Keep left follow green sign
2nd hole keep left
3rd stay on road

If you keep it simple and easy to read people will actually read it all.


----------



## Jacopetty (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks a lot! I will suggest your important advices to my golf club. Also in my opinion the rules are a little bit too tricky!!!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thats alright glad to help


----------

